# 2006 Playoffs - 1st Round Series: Heat vs. Bulls



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Playoffs
Round 1










Miami Heat
(52-30)

vs.









Chicago
(41-41)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Heat 2-1)*
December 13, 2005 (Heat win 100-97)
March 18, 2006 (Heat win 85-84)
April 16, 2006 (Bulls win 117-93)

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Playoffs - Round 1: Heat vs. Bulls*

alriight! we got 2 threads about our 1st round opponent!

so is this the official thread? lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Playoffs - Round 1: Heat vs. Bulls*

Time for us to get serious. We took the season series, and the only game they won was when Wade only saw 20 minutes. I'm confident that we can take them in four or five.

Btw, is Indiana playing New Jersey?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Playoffs - Round 1: Heat vs. Bulls*

shall we say sweep?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Playoffs - Round 1: Heat vs. Bulls*



DemonaL said:


> shall we say sweep?


i dunno, i dont think its that easy. These Bulls have that "Never say Die!" attitude.
I will say it`ll be close to a sweep :biggrin: lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope Shaq got his rest because he's going to be very busy. Unlike last year, Shaq is completely healthy going into the playoffs. He should be the main focus of our offense in this round against one of the smaller teams in the playoffs.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

with the exception of Zo, the rest of the team seems to be completely healthy in the Playoffs. great to see :banana:


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Not the matchup Bulls fans wanted to see. Nevertheless, the games will be in prime time and the two teams have a little bad blood going on. Heat in 5, unless Nocioni pisses Wade off and gets him suspended.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> Not the matchup Bulls fans wanted to see. Nevertheless, the games will be in prime time and the two teams have a little bad blood going on. Heat in 5, unless Nocioni pisses Wade off and gets him suspended.


Haslem will tackle Nocioni before wade gets to him

he has done so before . Haslem will tangle with any player who wants to mess with wade. He has proven that in a couple instances


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> Not the matchup Bulls fans wanted to see. Nevertheless, the games will be in prime time and the two teams have a little bad blood going on. *Heat in 5, unless Nocioni pisses Wade off and gets him suspended*.


If anything ,it would be UD or Zo(our team muscle) getting suspended. Shall we recall what Udonis did to Nocioni last time he got tangled up with Wade?



> Haslem will tangle with any player who wants to mess with wade. He has proven that in a couple instances


That reminds me, Jermaine O'Neal is a *****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> with the exception of Zo, the rest of the team seems to be completely healthy in the Playoffs. great to see :banana:


Did Eric Reid, Tony Fiorentino or Jason Jackson say anything about Zo's status for the 1st rd during the game tonight?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Showtime baby! Yeaaaaaahhh

Get ready for a sweep boys!

Of course I mean by you guys, not us.

We might steal a game. 

I'd be ecstatic if we stole two.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Haslem will tackle Nocioni before wade gets to him
> 
> he has done so before . Haslem will tangle with any player who wants to mess with wade. He has proven that in a couple instances


oh yeah...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Did Eric Reid, Tony Fiorentino or Jason Jackson say anything about Zo's status for the 1st rd during the game tonight?


i didnt get to hear or see anything regarding Zos health, i guess we`ll find out tomorrow


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> oh yeah...


Wow, Jermaine has a crazy tan line.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Did Eric Reid, Tony Fiorentino or Jason Jackson say anything about Zo's status for the 1st rd during the game tonight?


Zo has been practicing for atleast a week, he's ready to play. From what I've heard from my own "sources", he'll be returning on Saturday.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo has been practicing for atleast a week, he's ready to play. From what I've heard from my own "sources", he'll be returning on Saturday.


oooo, quite the mystery man huh? lol

thats good to know :banana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo has been practicing for atleast a week, he's ready to play. From what I've heard from my own "sources", he'll be returning on Saturday.


Thanks for the update.

Zo is a warrior. I would not be surprised to see him play in game 1.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Shouldn't be a hard series, but don't sleep on these guys. Ben Gordon in particular can be scary at the end of games.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Heat in 4....no contest.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

For the hell of it, I simulated the playoffs on Live 06, here's how the Heat did....

First Round Vs Chi
Mia-4
Chi-0

Second Round Vs NJ
Mia-4
NJ-2

ECF Vs. Clev
Mia-4
Clev-2

NBA Finals
Mia-0
SA-4

Let's hope the finals isn't really like that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> For the hell of it, I simulated the playoffs on Live 06, here's how the Heat did....
> 
> First Round Vs Chi
> Mia-4
> ...


haha, that seems about right :clown: 

I used to do the same thing too, just for the hell of it


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This has to be a sweep. I can't see the Bulls taking a game from us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> This has to be a sweep. I can't see the Bulls taking a game from us.


Hope your right


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dont worry guys, this is all the Bulls are gonna see in the playoffs:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Playoffs - Round 1: Heat vs. Bulls*



DemonaL said:


> shall we say sweep?


No, we shall not. This is not going to be an easy series AT ALL. This is the one team that can legitimitely stop Wade, and they've proven that they are a scrappy, defensive-minded team that can put pressure on the Heat when they need to. So no, don't even think of saying sweep, because it's gonna be a tough series.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Playoffs - Round 1: Heat vs. Bulls*

as good as Chicago has played us, we've won 2/3...and honestly, we would've swept them had we played a real rotation for 48 minutes on Easter....

They'll make us work, they're a good team, with good perimeter depth, and a great coach....but overall, we're just simply a better, more experienced team....for them to take anything more than game 3 or 4, would be one hell of a surprise to me....


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> Dont worry guys, this is all the Bulls are gonna see in the playoffs:


the Bulls are gonna see Eddie Jones? In a heat uniform?

BTW, my last post says this series is not gonna be as easy as we all think. I sitll think that, but at least we aren't playing the Pacers :clap:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> t*he Bulls are gonna see Eddie Jones? In a heat uniform?*
> 
> BTW, my last post says this series is not gonna be as easy as we all think. I sitll think that, but at least we aren't playing the Pacers :clap:


eddie jones decided he`ll play for us Part-Time in the Playoffs cuz hes tired of living and playing in small-town Memphis :biggrin:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> Not the matchup Bulls fans wanted to see.


Actually, it's not too terrible for us. The margin of victory for our two losses earlier this season was 2 points, we beat you at home the other day, and we find ways (with Hinrich and our help defense) to limit Wade's effectiveness.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't like our chances in this one. I think the Heat take the series in five games, six if Ben Gordon pulls a miracle out of his ***. We will be able to slow down Wade, but subsequently will have no answer for Shaq.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VincentVega said:


>


this pic threw me off for a minute. LOL


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Game 1 is Sat., 8 pm(ET) on ESPN.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Shouldn't be a hard series, but don't sleep on these guys. Ben Gordon in particular can be scary at the end of games.


They're a hungry, scrappy team that don't have ANYTHING to lose. Shaq will go them the door immediately as they have no answer for the Diesel. 

Heat in 4 (5 if we take them lightly)


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Playoffs - Round 1: Heat vs. Bulls*



Gio305 said:


> alriight! we got 2 threads about our 1st round opponent!
> 
> so is this the official thread? lol


hey man Shaq Diesel is the Co-Mod and got a helluva lot more reps than I do so I guess that makes this thread the official one....never mind my input there. Anyway I see the Bulls sneaking two games from us. Heat in six, I also made some other predictions in my thread regarding other teams in the first round. Bulls are a parameter threat for heat, the ease of the series depends on how many tricks Miami have in stopping the trifectas. Keep in mind that the league has rules in place to protect shooters so alot of fouls will be called on us. Hopefully the Bulls dont pull Shaq into full trouble by pulling him away from the basket or concentrate too much on driving the lane. Hopefully we will see some of the ZO/Shaq lineup to alleviate that problem. Miami needs DA, JP, JWILL and GP to make some threes. Notice I didnt say Antoine Walker, I hope he just focus on floaters, jumpshots and basic layups to save us from possible turn over problems with his excessive dribbling and erratic perimeter shot. I will affirm again in closing that I think JASON WILLIAMS is the hidden gem in the playoffs.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'll wish you the best of luck and leave, because I remember when I tried to be cordial with Wizards fans last year, it didn't last when the Bulls lost. BTW thanks for sweeping the smirks off their faces last year.

The Heat will win this series, but rest assured your 'playoff tuner' will be hard fought and will get you ready to play better and more physical teams in the later rounds.

Anyways, good luck, hope no one gets injured and hopefully the Bulls can at least make my Game 6 tickets worth something


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> Dont worry guys, this is all the Bulls are gonna see in the playoffs:


Oh no, not a red X!!!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Jermaine O'neal is owned by Wade!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Oh no, not a red X!!!!!


Yes....the dreaded red X! *dun dun dun.....*

And rep goes to Reef for posting that picture. Easly my favorite Wade moment of his pro career.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Yes....the dreaded red X! *dun dun dun.....*
> 
> And rep goes to Reef for posting that picture. Easly my favorite Wade moment of his pro career.



Jermaine was peeved after that fantastic facial.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Sam Smith picked the Bulls in six games

NOTE: As a Bulls fan, my prediction is the Heat in six.

His breakdown...

Position - Advantage

PG - Bulls
SG - Heat
SF - Bulls
PF - Bulls
C - Heat
Coach - Bulls
Bench - Bulls

While I do not agree, it is a perspective from a national writer. I do however think a easy sweep is pretty optomistic!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Sam Smith picked the Bulls in six games
> 
> NOTE: As a Bulls fan, my prediction is the Heat in six.
> 
> ...


 :laugh:

EDIT: Just found out Sam Smith is a Chicago writer, so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I dont think we've played conisistent enough this year to sweep the worst teams in this league let alone the bulls. I dont think the bulls are that bad a matchup for us though. I really dont see their supposed defensive edge on Wade like alot of people are chattering about. Wade hasnt let the game come to him when he played in chicago these last few yrs...I think once he settles down he can put up 30 pts with ease. 

Defensively, Jwill has issues on D, but I dont know if Henrich can exploit them. Dwade can take ben gordon. The guys that kill us are the tall SGs that can shoot over wade and have to be guarded by posey. I think Luol Deng is a big player this series...he can exploit a real weakness in our defense. 

All in all it should be interesting. The bulls need to keep it up and cant repeat the egg they dropped last year in the playoffs. They gotta hit their perimeter shots and exploit our weak defense out there. I think we can get by in 5 or 6 without Zo...although if they are hot they might take it to game 7 and bets are off. 

Any news on Zo? I dont think we could go more than one round without him.



SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Sam Smith picked the Bulls in six games
> 
> NOTE: As a Bulls fan, my prediction is the Heat in six.
> 
> ...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Sam Smith is a Chicago writer, but he tends to write about a lot of league wide issues. He's not just some quack young writer that picks the Bulls because his job depends on his homerism.

On that note, I will say he's completely insane. I don't necessarily believe that he is wrong about putting Skiles ahead of Riley (Skiles got 110% from his players this year, Riley reluctantly accepted the position in midseason). And the bench with Zo on it probably has more talent then the Bulls, but the Bulls were one of the highest scoring benches in the league, if not the highest (I know we were last year).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls came back, and were romping you guys when Wade and Shaq returned back into the game.

This isn't the same Bulls team that you guys played in the first 2 games. Ben Gordon has a mentor now, Randy Livingston, and since Livingston signed with the Bulls, Gordon has been notably more consistent, and he even said that Livingston tells him what he is messing up on, etc. 

Now, I am a big Dwyane Wade fan, I've been watching him since his first year at Marquette (sophomore season), and the Chicago Bulls are his worst nightmare. They are one of the best teams in NBA history at taking the charge. They slide and get into position and are very disruptive for a player like Wade who has a large amount of his success come from driving to the hole, and Bulls are always going to have a hand in Wade's face on his jumpshots, so his percentage on those will go down as well, Wade won't be too much of a factor.

Shaquille O'neal, he can be taken out of the series as well. Now, I said that the Bulls are a different team from the first time the Heat played the Bulls this season, 1. Tyson Chandler is back, he was a nonfactor for the first half of the season. 2. In the past month or so, the Bulls have started driving to the hole, Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni, Luol Deng, Kirk Hinrich all of them are driving hard now, and Shaq is slower on defense than he was back on the Lakers, so the Bulls if they attack hard can pick up some fouls on Shaq. Now something else new in the past month or so is 3. Malik Allen, the dude has consistently been hitting a midrange jumpshot. He plays powerforward, so he can take Mourning or Haslem, whoever out of the lane, and get an isolation on Shaq with Sweetney, who has size to not get abused by Shaq, and down to Chandler, who probaly won't make a shot on Shaq, but his akward flailing offense draws a foul suprisingly a lot of the time. But of course, its Shaq, so even if Shaq blatantly fouls someone, you can expect that the refs will give the foul to a nearby guard, Haslem, etc. occasionaly.

The Heat will win the series with Jason Williams and Antoine Walker, and quite frankly, I don't put too much stock into them doing that, so Bulls win this sucker in 6.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

above message was posted twice...cant find the delete button, so im editing it to this...maybe a mod can help


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Bulls came back, and were romping you guys when Wade and Shaq returned back into the game.
> 
> This isn't the same Bulls team that you guys played in the first 2 games. Ben Gordon has a mentor now, Randy Livingston, and since Livingston signed with the Bulls, Gordon has been notably more consistent, and he even said that Livingston tells him what he is messing up on, etc.
> 
> ...


Are you taking that easter game seriously???? I dont think Dwade even attempted to go hard at the rim. This team cant even put out full effort when the game does count, but in a meaningless game, you saw our guys going through the motions. 

Good luck containing wade...you are quite the optimist.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

maswe12 said:


> Defensively, Jwill has issues on D, but I dont know if Henrich can exploit them.


Hinrich averaged 19.3 ppg, 7.7 apg, 3.7 rpg, 1.3 stls, 0.67 blk in three games against Miami this season.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

> Shaquille O'neal, he can be taken out of the series as well.


A motivated-Shaq? By who? You have nobody capable of guarding him. Fouls alone won't do it.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> A motivated-Shaq? By who? You have nobody capable of guarding him. Fouls alone won't do it.


Nobody in the NBA does, except Jason Collins. :biggrin: 

In all actuality, I would not take the Bulls lightly, I'm curious on how the Heat are going to defend the Bulls. I hear they like to run the pick and roll ALOT, and Shaq does not like defending that play, plus, the Heat's perimiter defense has been less than stellar.

I wouldn't discount the Bulls, just as the Nets aren't going to discount the Pacers.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Greg Anthony just picked the Bulls to win the series.

OK, WTF are these guys (Smith & Anthony) seeing that makes them confident enough to pick the dog. I dont see any answers for either Shaq or Wade...so to me...Heat in 6.

Sam Smith's column is in the Chicago Tribune, but he is a national writer in over 80 newspapers. Tribune corp is just a part of his sindication.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Greg Anthony just picked the Bulls to win the series.
> 
> OK, WTF are these guys (Smith & Anthony) seeing that makes them confident enough to pick the dog. I dont see any answers for either Shaq or Wade...so to me...Heat in 6.
> 
> Sam Smith's column is in the Chicago Tribune, but he is a national writer in over 80 newspapers. Tribune corp is just a part of his sindication.


It's Greg Anthony. It's a proven fact that everyone on NBA Fastbreak hate the Heat.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich averaged 19.3 ppg, 7.7 apg, 3.7 rpg, 1.3 stls, 0.67 blk in three games against Miami this season.


he was 5 of 15 in the game in chicago against jwill and on easter he was 6 of 15 against a team not playing too hard.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

UD40 said:


> It's Greg Anthony. It's a proven fact that everyone on NBA Fastbreak hate the Heat.


Greg anthony picks against us whenever he gets the chance. This is a flawed team, and if we do lose i hope its early so the hopes dont get shattered again. But I think they can get by the bulls at least. Definitly can lose the series, but I think they'll take it in 5 or 6.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

its always better to over-estimate a team then under-estimate them..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

maswe12 said:


> he was 5 of 15 in the game in chicago against jwill and on easter he was 6 of 15 against a team not playing too hard.


Sure, but he's scored at least as many points as he's had shot attempts, which is a pretty good measure of efficiency.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> "(Miami) Guard Dwyane Wade, who went to Richards High School in Oak Lawn and college at Marquette, had mixed emotions about facing the Bulls," writes Ira Winderman of the SOUTH FLORIDA SUN-SENTINEL. "The third-year guard has a history of shooting struggles at the United Center and shot only 24 percent in this season's three-game series."


BTW, according to ESPN, Riles said Zo is a game time decision for game one vs the Bulls


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Greg Anthony just picked the Bulls to win the series.
> 
> OK, WTF are these guys (Smith & Anthony) seeing that makes them confident enough to pick the dog. I dont see any answers for either Shaq or Wade...so to me...Heat in 6.
> 
> Sam Smith's column is in the Chicago Tribune, but he is a national writer in over 80 newspapers. Tribune corp is just a part of his sindication.


Thats because the Bulls play a different brand of basketball than the rest of the league. They are a top defensive team, first team to have the best defensive fg% since the Spurs did it in 98-99, and 99-00. They are probaly the best team of all time at taking the charge. They are, as noted many times by ESPN, the best team at moving without the ball. This isn't just some slouch of a lower seed like the Bucks are, this team does some special things, and have been the best team in the league for the past month, and Nocioni, Gordon, Hinrich, and Deng are really becoming special players, and Chandler is always a difference maker on defense. You say Bulls have no one to stop Shaq, but their defensive rotation is silky smooth, and AS A TEAM, a concept most teams don't have, the charges thing goes hand and hand with TEAM DEFENSE.

Now Dwyane Wade, I don't know if your aware, but this year against the Bulls, Dwyane Wade is averagine 12.3 ppg on 24% shooting, and 5.3 turnovers as well as well as 4.3 fouls per game. Not exactly Wade dominating against the Bulls, at least not my sense of it.

Shaq is doing pretty well against the Bulls, but he got 4 and 5 fouls in the first 2 games. 

Bulls know how to draw fouls on Shaq, can they get 6 though? They've yet to do it, but it is a fact that they have taken Wade out of his element this year.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> You say Bulls have no one to stop Shaq, but their defensive rotation is silky smooth, and AS A TEAM, a concept most teams don't have, the charges thing goes hand and hand with TEAM DEFENSE.
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls know how to draw fouls on Shaq, can they get 6 though? They've yet to do it, but it is a fact that they have taken Wade out of his element this year.



I am a Bulls fan and can easily say we have NOBODY that can stop Shaq! The only person that can stop Shaq is Shaq. 

Dwayne will get his... his big game performance's speak for themselves, that is the measuring stick, not regular season. 

The referee's will have a big effect on this series.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Sure, but he's scored at least as many points as he's had shot attempts, which is a pretty good measure of efficiency.


I dunno about that....sorta sounds like you went to the kobe bryant school of efficiency :biggrin: I'm just messing with you though...Henrich is a great player. My first statement was under the implication that Henrich cant do right now to Jwill what a guy like chauncey would (and what he did to DJ last year). I think hes an easier assignment for Jwill...Jwill is still one step from being a pylon out there so we'll have to see. Its all conjecture for now...sat night we can see what happens. I just want my guys to come out and play hard for a game...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

maswe12 said:


> Are you taking that easter game seriously???? I dont think Dwade even attempted to go hard at the rim. This team cant even put out full effort when the game does count, but in a meaningless game, you saw our guys going through the motions.
> 
> Good luck containing wade...you are quite the optimist.



Haha, the game where Wade played 20 minutes. Unbelievable. 

And Shaq played what? 24 minutes?

I think Doleac played more then anyone else on the team with 28.

Listen sloth, if you expect Doleac to lead the team in minutes during the playoffs then, well... I don't know what to say honestly. Just don't bet all of your money on your team.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

myst said:


> Haha, the game where Wade played 20 minutes. Unbelievable.
> 
> And Shaq played what? 24 minutes?
> 
> ...


The one thing we excel at is taking games off and that was one of better showings of laziness and apathy. I remember hearing all this garbage last year cos wade had a similar horrible game against detroit where he was in foul trouble and shouting at the refs like he was in the chicago games...and then the playoffs came around and he went bazerk. I expect more of the same this year.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 31, 2006)

Any of you heat fans, who think that your squad will run all over the bulls much be smoking better green then i am smoking here in the pacific north west. First, no team in this season has ran all over the bulls. If i'm not mistaken i believe that the bulls lost to miami by a total of less then 7-8 points. And on Easter shaq and wade was both in the lineup when the bulls came back from a seventeen deficit. I'm would put money on the bulls upsetting the heat before i place a wager on a miami sweep..... Oh yeah, the bulls are the best defensive team in the east maybe the best in both conferences. the hardest working team on the court. the team with the most depth in the east. and guards that will kill you on the perimeter when they are on. if the bulls shoot over 45% for the series and consistantly getting to the line i really seeing the heat being upset buy the bulls... However once the bulls starting putting pressure on the heat other players. shaq will impose himself and carry the heat to the second round after taking their first round play off series in six.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Sloth, you should stop spewing out bull**** this time, remember Eddy Curry? :angel: 

Heat in 6.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

gian said:


> Sloth, you should stop spewing out bull**** this time, remember Eddy Curry? :angel:
> 
> Heat in 6.


What bull****, I'm not the one that made Dwyane Wade shoot 24% against the Bulls....You guys try to discount the Easter game, but Bulls completely came back and took the lead with both Shaq and Wade on the court, and with both Shaq and Wade on the court in the 2nd half, the Bulls began to run away with the game. Sure they didn't run away for the massive lead until late, but they gained a comforatable lead with both Shaq and Wade on the court. Wade's style doesn't fare well against the Bulls defense, and he won't just become a behemous in the playoffs in less he can hit jumpshots with a hand in his face 50% of the time, the Bulls entire gameplan on defense is to take away the drive from Wade. You guys only won by what, 1 and 3 points in the other games? Not exactly domination.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

sloth said:


> What bull****, I'm not the one that made Dwyane Wade shoot 24% against the Bulls....You guys try to discount the Easter game, but Bulls completely came back and took the lead with both Shaq and Wade on the court, and with both Shaq and Wade on the court in the 2nd half, the Bulls began to run away with the game. Sure they didn't run away for the massive lead until late, but they gained a comforatable lead with both Shaq and Wade on the court. Wade's style doesn't fare well against the Bulls defense, and he won't just become a behemous in the playoffs in less he can hit jumpshots with a hand in his face 50% of the time, the Bulls entire gameplan on defense is to take away the drive from Wade. You guys only won by what, 1 and 3 points in the other games? Not exactly domination.


Those games? Not exactly the playoffs. 

I don't get why you guys are losing sleep over this, let's just wait for the games. Do you honestly believe you're going to prove someone wrong *without* the game happening? Regardless of your long-*** posts, a Heat win would embarrass Bulls fans, and vice-versa, so really, what's the point? 

Everyone should stick with their prediction and cook up some crow to shove into someone's mouth. I don't mean you sloth, I mean everyone, Heat fans included.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

what is this thing that espn is talking about for sat game, about how they have the game from every angle and all that?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I found it look at this..


> In-Game Plans for ESPN's Full Circle: Bulls-Heat NBA Playoff game on April 22 at 8:00 p.m. ET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Bulls did a solid job containg Wade in the regular season, but Wade was born for Playoff Basketball, its hard to believe that this guy can take it up to another level so much in the Post Season. I will say this, The Bulls wont be as successful containing him this time.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> What bull****, I'm not the one that made Dwyane Wade shoot 24% against the Bulls....You guys try to discount the Easter game, but Bulls completely came back and took the lead with both Shaq and Wade on the court, and with both Shaq and Wade on the court in the 2nd half, the Bulls began to run away with the game. Sure they didn't run away for the massive lead until late, but they gained a comforatable lead with both Shaq and Wade on the court. Wade's style doesn't fare well against the Bulls defense, and he won't just become a behemous in the playoffs in less he can hit jumpshots with a hand in his face 50% of the time, the Bulls entire gameplan on defense is to take away the drive from Wade. You guys only won by what, 1 and 3 points in the other games? Not exactly domination.


They came back with wade off of the court after he dot into foul trouble. He played 4 more minutes. And even when they were playing, they were going through the motions. Wade didnt even try to drive hard at the basket.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Heat defense up to speed?*
> 
> _Riley: New rules passed me by_
> 
> ...


Sun-Sentinel


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Factors/Keys to the series:

--Hinrich vs. Wade, a rivalry dating back to the NCAA days. Will be interesting to see if Hinrich can continue to own wade as he has all season long. DW has his lowest scoring PPG vs any team against the Bulls
--Shaquille vs. Shaquille -- Will the big fella come to play and emblazon a renaissance? If not, can Alonzo Mourning turn back the clock and pick up the slack? Like it was said earlier, the only person who can stop Shaq is Shaq.
--'Toine, Posey, Payton, J-Will -- Can these guys take care of business if the injury continues to dog Zo, and the bulls throw everything they have at Wade and Shaq? This is what they were brought in for. Let's see if they can deliver.
--Size -- The heat are a pretty big team. While the Bulls have a few musclemen of their own, many of them strike me as chunky pieces of meat that may only be good for the hack-a-shaq technique and don't have much talent beyond that. The one exception to the rule is Malik Allen, who has been playing phenomenal over the past 2 months. Otherwise, Othella Harrington, Mike Sweetney, and Luke Schenscher are all mediocre/untalented and are not what you want to face up against Zo, Haslem, and Shaq.
--Ben Gordon -- Will he repeat his dismal, pathetic performance from last year's series against the Wizards and fizzle out? Or will he finally ascend to the upper echelon of NBA stars and become the undisputed hero of the team?
--Nocioni -- Will he get under the Heat's skin and cause mass eject-ia/technical-ia? More importantly, can he continue his stellar, much-improved-from-last-year play?
--Deng -- The Bulls didn't have him or Curry last year in the playoffs. They would never have Curry again, but this time they have him. Will he make a difference in the fate of this team?
--Perimeter Shooting
--Referees giving the Heat calls (hey, you earned em! vets get calls, no big deal. I just see it as an indication we have to play smart).

Me being the optimist for my team, I'll hope the Bulls can win it in 7. But if not, I won't be heartbroken, like I was last year against the Wizards who I (and many others) fully expected to beat. We could have handily beaten them had Deng been back. Of course, that would have just led us to you guys, who were on a tear/mission last year.

Looking forward to a good set of games, and watching Game 4 at the UC!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Regarding the camera angles on ESPN, it's a great concept. Take notice that possibly as early as the 2008 NBA playoffs, tv's released by Sony or Toshiba that feature the Cell microprocessor (supposed to start shipping this year) may have the ability to heavily manipulate the streaming video with such firepower that the USER can switch to different camera views and even interpolate zoom.

Crazy stuff, huh. I read about it in Forbes.

Anyway, best of luck this series. I think it mostly comes down to which Shaq will show up in how many games. You have a very talented team but inconsistency throughout the regular season can sometimes plague a team in the playoffs. I hope it doesn't.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sloth said:


> What bull****, I'm not the one that made Dwyane Wade shoot 24% against the Bulls....You guys try to discount the Easter game, but Bulls completely came back and took the lead with both Shaq and Wade on the court, and with both Shaq and Wade on the court in the 2nd half, the Bulls began to run away with the game. Sure they didn't run away for the massive lead until late, but they gained a comforatable lead with both Shaq and Wade on the court. Wade's style doesn't fare well against the Bulls defense, and he won't just become a behemous in the playoffs in less he can hit jumpshots with a hand in his face 50% of the time, the Bulls entire gameplan on defense is to take away the drive from Wade. You guys only won by what, 1 and 3 points in the other games? Not exactly domination.


Sorry to tell ya man, but you and I both pretty well know that Wade wasn't going full speed during the easter game. Meaning, he wasn't throwing caution to the wind, by driving to the basket every time the ball was in his hands. I don't think Wade, or Shaq, or anybody on the Heat were playing "hard" because simply put there's no sense in risking injury in a pretty meaningless game.
In the playoffs everybody is 0-0 again. F what happened in the regular season, its all irrelevant now.

In the playoffs, Wade will go to the whole hard, and often, and more times than not he will produce. Shaq and Zo will dominate the paint, and you'll have to rely on your shooting to win this series, or even a game or two in this series.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> The referee's will have a big effect on this series.


There it is, the refs will determine Miami's fate not only in this series, but throughout the playoffs. They've been part of our downfall all year. Hopefully we're able to overcome the BS calls that are going to go against us.

Don't get me wrong Da Bullz are a scrappy, hungry team, but we should beat them in 4 maybe 5. If it goes longer than that, I guarantee its because the refs aren't officiating the game, they're officiating certain players on our squad.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

zo out game 1 (doesnt say anything about rest of series) and walker is officially starting, at least for now

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-421patriley,0,4180505.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> zo out game 1 (doesnt say anything about rest of series) and walker is officially starting, at least for now
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-421patriley,0,4180505.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


Thats no good we need ZO. Doleac just isn't going to cut it.

Also, good for Toine, I just hope the right Toine shows up. I'm happy as I can be about it as I picked him to start over Posey in S_Ds thread a few days ago.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Heated said:


> Sorry to tell ya man, but you and I both pretty well know that Wade wasn't going full speed during the easter game. Meaning, he wasn't throwing caution to the wind, by driving to the basket every time the ball was in his hands. I don't think Wade, or Shaq, or anybody on the Heat were playing "hard" because simply put there's no sense in risking injury in a pretty meaningless game.
> In the playoffs everybody is 0-0 again. F what happened in the regular season, its all irrelevant now.
> 
> In the playoffs, Wade will go to the whole hard, and often, and more times than not he will produce. Shaq and Zo will dominate the paint, and you'll have to rely on your shooting to win this series, or even a game or two in this series.


With Wade driving to the hole, more often than not I'd expect him NOT to produce. The Bulls entire defense is based around not letting slashers in the lane, they cut off the lane and draw charges, and also cut off the baseline and draw charges, ever wonder why the Bulls draw more charges than anyone else in the league? Its because their entire defensive strategy is around protecting the lane, a post player, aka Shaquille O'neal is your only chance at scoring in the paint, and we have enough bodies to throw at Shaq: Michael Sweetney, Malik Allen, Othella Harrington, Luke Schenscher, Eric Piatowski, Randy Livingston, and Jannerro Pargo to foul Shaq all game putting Hack a Shaq in full effect, which will preserve Tyson Chandler, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Chris Duhon, Luol Deng, and Andrs Nocioni from having to foul Shaq. Wade isn't going to be the one that beats the Bulls this series unless he can nail jumpshots in heavy coverage, aka become the best player in basketball, and become on the level of Jordan, like truly on Jordan's level, and I don't see that happening. The deciding factors of the series will be 1. Does Shaq make his freethrows? 2. Are the Bulls hitting the longball 3. The play of Jason Williams and Antoine Walker. Wade will probaly end up being a nonfactor in this series.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^ Wade will be a non-factor in this series?

You are setting yourself up for a hefty helping of crow my friend.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

sloth said:


> With Wade driving to the hole, more often than not I'd expect him NOT to produce. The Bulls entire defense is based around not letting slashers in the lane, they cut off the lane and draw charges, and also cut off the baseline and draw charges, ever wonder why the Bulls draw more charges than anyone else in the league? Its because their entire defensive strategy is around protecting the lane, a post player, aka Shaquille O'neal is your only chance at scoring in the paint, and we have enough bodies to throw at Shaq: Michael Sweetney, Malik Allen, Othella Harrington, Luke Schenscher, Eric Piatowski, Randy Livingston, and Jannerro Pargo to foul Shaq all game putting Hack a Shaq in full effect, which will preserve Tyson Chandler, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Chris Duhon, Luol Deng, and Andrs Nocioni from having to foul Shaq. Wade isn't going to be the one that beats the Bulls this series unless he can nail jumpshots in heavy coverage, aka become the best player in basketball, and become on the level of Jordan, like truly on Jordan's level, and I don't see that happening. The deciding factors of the series will be 1. Does Shaq make his freethrows? 2. Are the Bulls hitting the longball 3. The play of Jason Williams and Antoine Walker. Wade will probaly end up being a nonfactor in this series.




Forget the crow talk about putting his foot in his mouth. :dead: wow!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I thnk we'll need Toine from this point an on...He could be teh differnce


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> zo out game 1 (doesnt say anything about rest of series) and walker is officially starting, at least for now
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-421patriley,0,4180505.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


We need Zo to have any semblance of a defense out there. Hopefully he can play when the series moves to chicago but Im not optimistic.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Doleac does nothing but positive things for the Heat. i feel good with him as our back up center.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If any of you guys wanna check the schedule for the 1st round vs the Bulls, look for it at the top of our Forum. REEF_DA_CHIEF posted it.

Assuming the Heat make it to the 2nd RD and beyond, I`ll be doing the same thing and 'sticky' the schedule in case anybody wants to see it for future reference


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Posted on Fri, Apr. 21, 2006
> 
> NBA PLAYOFFS | HEAT
> 
> ...


 Herald.com

Who do you think should start at SF in Game 1?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I am going to be absurd and say *Shandon Anderson * because he is a consistent underated defender. He is my choice.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think toine can be his most effective (and least harmful) playin 15-20 minutes of the bench. I really dont think he started hurting the team until his minutes picked up. Posey is a sure bet to do nothing more than a first quarter 3 or so but at least he doesnt need the ball in his hand. Ill take posey because his defense is less bad and he is a better 3 point shooter. They are gonna crowd wade and foul shaq so we'll need shooting from the others. Obviously, Im not too high on either of these guys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I am going to be absurd and say *Shandon Anderson * because he is a consistent underated defender. He is my choice.


he seems like a good choice, but to me Shandon is like our spark plug along with Zo defensively.

I`ll stick with Posey cuz overall, our team has been successful when Jason, Wade, Posey, Haslem and Shaq were healthy and playing together in the starting line up. Its been like that all year, so might as well stay with it. Too late to make changes in the starting lineup IMO.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

My rationale for wanting Shandon over Posey or Walker is that I think that by starting him Riley would be encouraging defense. If you defend consistently you will start or if you are any semblance of a consistent offensive player you will start as well. This is the only team I think were consistent defensive specialists are benched ala Zo and Shandon. I can see were Zo is benched because Shaq is an obvious starter but the SF spot is iffy. 

Plus Shandon has playoff experience.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine is my pick at SF....I think Riles has seen something he likes in this current lineup


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

this series is starting to remind me of the NJ series from last year. Team beats goes on a run in april against teams that dont care or just plain ol suck and then people start to think they are a great team. Don't get me wrong, the heat can still lose this series...but we wont get beat.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT-BULLS PLAYOFF HISTORY

*1992*








Bulls 3-0

*1996*








Bulls 3-0

*1997*








Bulls 4-1


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, game 1 was a close one, but i really dont think the Bulls will keep up the hot 3 point shooting in game 2. Wade needs to start off the game well and stop forcing it(i hope he isnt seriously injured either). I prey that we have different refs next game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wa s listening to the radio earlier, on the Score 670.

-Chicago Bulls were staying at Cocunut Falls, did not practice, are confident about game 2, think with a few adjustments they could take game 2.
-Udonis Haslem will probaly be suspended because the NBA sent out a memo saying there would be zero tolerance for the type of tom foolery that Haslem pulled.
-Dwyane Wade did not practice.
-Scott Skiles said he may have made a mistake not putting Deng in in the 4th quarter to guard Wade and to give the Bulls a slashing option. Hopes that Deng can get more involved in the next game.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

sloth said:


> I wa s listening to the radio earlier, on the Score 670.
> 
> -Chicago Bulls were staying at Cocunut Falls, did not practice, are confident about game 2, think with a few adjustments they could take game 2.
> -Udonis Haslem will probaly be suspended because the NBA sent out a memo saying there would be zero tolerance for the type of tom foolery that Haslem pulled.
> ...



Ok.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Those other series had a certain player that is no longer in the league.


----------



## Mavsfan4life (Feb 19, 2006)

mippo said:


> Those other series had a certain player that is no longer in the league.


agreed. he owned the heat. that is the great mj we talking about of course


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mavsfan4life said:


> agreed. he owned the heat. that is the great mj we talking about of course


now, Wade is going to own them. :clown:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade is showing his poised game right now. He wants to get everyone involve and is smart enough to not want to take over the game. I like the balanced play of the Heat players last night. All starters in double figures. How about Jason Williams?! A hidden gem I tell ya!


----------



## Mavsfan4life (Feb 19, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> now, Wade is going to own them. :clown:


he will own them pretty bad. i hate wade's shoes, there ugly cept the black and red ones, there ok


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> My rationale for wanting Shandon over Posey or Walker is that I think that by starting him Riley would be encouraging defense. If you defend consistently you will start or if you are any semblance of a consistent offensive player you will start as well. This is the only team I think were consistent defensive specialists are benched ala Zo and Shandon. I can see were Zo is benched because Shaq is an obvious starter but the SF spot is iffy.
> 
> Plus Shandon has playoff experience.


I still believe it.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Heat has learned many lessons in this series. If anything, this series got us better prepared. The Heat does not match well with those high-octane shooting offenses, and in this series, we learned to adjust better to that style of play.

Next Round-------->


----------

